# Electric tractors for SHTF?



## puttster (Dec 23, 2013)

Thinking about a maybe 10 year time where the 5 acre family homestead has to be self-reliant... Likely the diesel and gasoline will go bad, how do you run the tractor? Propane lasts pretty long and you can grow ethane so maybe those are valid long term options after doing some modifications to the carburetor.. ThenI heard about pulling the engine out and replacing it with an electric motor with batteries that that can be charged up with solar, enough to get in a couple hours of tilling. 

That seems like a pretty good idea. So you could buy a tractor with cracked block for $500, get it going with $1500 of electricals. These days they make electric chain saws and pumps and scooters and wood splitters and refrigerators and lots other comparable stuff. Those things would be handy to have in a shtf situation . 

Based on my research it looks like a prepper would want a tractor with PTO and loader and the other implements that are normally run with electricity (or hydraulics? not sure what that means).

What do you all think of this idea and what kind of tractors have the necessary design to get easily converted?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I would rather have a plow horse........


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Do a Google search for electric tractors. You'll get a bunch of them.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

IDK, I think the lead cord would get in the way


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It is really a huge topic. There are several ways to accomplish an electric vehicle of the type you are proposing. One option is to go the hydrostatic route, this can be done without a speed controller but is a bit less efficient. Other methods typically utilize a motor controller and these are PRICY. A small garden tractor or lawn mower is a relatively straightforward conversion if you have the parts and/or the money. The motors are widely available new through electric vehicle (EV) conversion circles or sometimes old forklift or other machinery can be salvaged.

I think they can be a great tool (and have some electric machines myself) if you have the time and the resources to do it. Just make sure you have multiple ways to generate electricity if you go this route, a couple panels could equate to a lot of work.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's a pretty good article on them:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/solar-powered-electric-tractors-zmaz02amzgoe.aspx#axzz2yvXSoHSO


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Waste of time. Where would you ever get replacement batteries?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Battery technology has come a long way, as to speed control, run the motor at peak efficiency and use a snowmobile type variable belt drive in front of the tractors transmission. But in the long run if fuel was not available.(I don't believe that this would be the case, fuel was developed by trial and error, with the knowledge it would resurface and maybe stay local......)


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

It can be done. There are some old electric powered riding mowers around. I suggest you sign up at this garden tractor forum and look at the electric threads. http://gardentractortalk.com/

After MUCH research you will find that it:

1) Takes far more money than you thought,
2) You get to do all the work yourself, so you have to learn ALL about it,
3) It is possible to get decent performance,
4) Use time is severely restricted by the batteries (batteries can't store nearly the energy that's in a tank of gas).

IMHO, it's a fine hobby in the world as it is NOW, but highly impractical in a PAW setting. *It makes a difference what condition the country is in. * If the electric grid is down, we are headed for an 18th or 19th century lifestyle, and anything electrical will have a comparatively short practical life. Supply lines would come to a screeching halt, so no replacements for anything.

Get a horse. You can grow what they eat, and they do most of their own repairs, with reasonable care. A couple of them can even make new ones!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm with the group that says a horse is a better option.

If electric tractors or such were even viable now (with the grid going, parts...), they would be sold to millions of suburbanites to keep the noise down on weekend afternoons.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

puttster said:


> Thinking about a maybe 10 year time where the 5 acre family homestead has to be self-reliant... Likely the diesel and gasoline will go bad,


No necessarily. Diesel lasts for many, many years if stored properly.

I have a small 20 HP Yanmar diesel tractor that will cultivate an acre on less than a gallon of fuel. If I only use a couple of gallons per year, how many years of use can I get from one 55 gallon drum of fuel? You do the math, I already know the answer.



puttster said:


> how do you run the tractor?


Depends on the engine type (spark vs. compression ignition) but options include Wood gas, ethyl alcohol, various other fuels, etc.



puttster said:


> you can grow ethane


YOU can?!?!?!? Really? 
How do you do that? Can you grow an entire oil refinery as well? 
Do you know what ethane is? (yes I am being a smartass, and yes - I know you "meant" ethanol)



puttster said:


> What do you all think of this idea and what kind of tractors have the necessary design to get easily converted?


What I think: It is a bad idea because it isn't cost effective.

People seem to often convert the Allis Chalmers "G" to electric... 
it is the most popular conversion apparently:


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd be willing to say its so popular due to its lack of "useless" weight.

A Farmall Cub would be a good option as they are still very popular at least in my area. Although converting any tractor honestly will not be worth the time and money you will invest.

A spade would serve you better in the long run. I'm voting horse...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't think it would be safe in a post-collapse world to have a farm with a running tractor. That would look like extreme wealth to what's left of the starving hordes. The bigger the farm the bigger the target you'd be. It would help a lot if the collapse takes place after the harvest and you have some time for most people to die off before spring planting.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

BillS said:


> I don't think it would be safe in a post-collapse world to have a farm with a running tractor. That would look like extreme wealth to what's left of the starving hordes. The bigger the farm the bigger the target you'd be. It would help a lot if the collapse takes place after the harvest and you have some time for most people to die off before spring planting.


That would depend on many factors, for instance in the right location you might be able to have that machine without anyone every seeing it, or you might have a community that will help you protect your farm and a small tractor would be easy to hide/protect. One real benefit of an electric vehicle is that they can be nearly silent.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> That would depend on many factors, for instance in the right location:
> 
> you might be able to have that machine without anyone ever seeing it, or
> you might have a community that will help you protect your farm and
> ...


All of these. It is such a valuable tool to have, you will be able to get folks willing to protect it from others!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I think if things get real bad, slaves will make a come back as they can do many jobs. I fully agree with LincTex that a good diesel tractor could be used a long time with some preparations.


----------

